# best rod for wading grass flats



## stevierayv67 (Mar 19, 2008)

i will be coming down end of this week.need to know which rod to use i have a 5weight and a 10 weight. looking to catch specks maybe a red if im lucky.also any places i can wade and fly fish would be helpful. thanks stevieray.


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Not knowing how well you cast and the possible presence of winds, I would suggest you bring both. The 5 wt. is probably plenty enough rod for most of what you will encounter, but be prepared for a battle should you hang a larger speck, a good sized red, or a small jack. But if the winds are up, as they have been lately, you may be glad you brought your 10 wt., although throwing one all day can be a workout. I would also bring a floating and intermediate sinking line, if you have them. I haven't been wearing them out on topwater, but that may change any day now. ,Good luck.


----------



## stevierayv67 (Mar 19, 2008)

both rods have floating line.I cast ok i guess about 60 or 70 feet with either rod. have tied a couple dahlberg divers. lots of deceivers and schminnows and a few of a shrimp pattern i have been developing hopefully they will work. as long as i get to cast a little and get a strike or two ill be happy. i will just be tripping that i am actually there fishing. thanks for your help

stevieray


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Try Naval Live Oaks. Fish the lee shore at the tide shift.


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Todd's advice is good, that is a favorite area of mine. And don't forget the Clousers. While they are not my personal favorite, EVERYONE swears by them, chartreuse over white, chartreuse over pink, and brown over orange, all popular color combinations as well as all white and all tan. 



Keep the wind off your rod side,

Greg


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

> *todd in the bay (5/13/2008)*Try Naval Live Oaks. Fish the lee shore at the tide shift.




By lee shore are you talking about the southern shore? Sorry, I've just never heard of that place. I'd love to find a place to wadefish at though. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------

